
Polaroid wants Fujifilm to pay millions for copying its trademarked white border - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/18/16673214/polaroid-fujifilm-white-border-square-instant-film-court-complaint
======
RoyTyrell
Did Polaroid ever go after anyone else in decades past? Seems to me if they
never went after anyone else before, why wait 40yrs?

In my opinion, which I suppose counts for jack, the lost the "merit" in being
able to over the most anything regarding their instant film when they stopped
making it and The Impossible Project started up.

------
013
> Polaroid claims that it owns the trademark to “square within a square”
> effect and that Fujifilm’s new line of film is “essentially identical” in
> terms of shape and border margins.

That sounds so bizarre, that you can trademark the dimensions of a “square
within a square”. But I guess IP cases can be bizarre.

